# Pics of my foster, Ellie



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Miss Ellie went to the groomer today, too so here's some pics. She is a real sweetheart and is coming out of her shell but she still needs to be an only dog. Anyone who's interested in her should apply thru SCMR.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a sweetie! Hope she finds a wonderful home soon, Marti.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ellie is so cute. I pray that her furever home will soon be there for her.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh she is such a pretty little girl Marti. Someone is going to be very blessed when they welcome her in to their forever family.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh she looks so sweet. She will make some family very happy. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww she is cute!! Hoping she finds her forever home soon!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Awww, so cute and pretty. :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

So pretty! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She looks like a thoughtful soul. . . how old is she Marti? 
I KNOW she will be placed in exactly the right spot! Bless you!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Ellie is around 5 years old. She's not one of the tiny Malts, but weighs almost 8#s now, but she's 8#s of love & affection.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I wish this site had a "like" button!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------

